# Fuel Tanker Poll



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Working on a fuel tanker, what "Livery" should I do?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Gulf*

Okay, I'm biased, since I'm building 3 GT40s in that livery

-Paul


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mountain Dew. Yep, would be wicked cool to see
a whole TANKER full of that stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gulf, but if I had a 2nd and 3rd choice, it would be Sunoco and Union 76


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Royal Purple


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> Royal Purple


Is that something you smoked in the 70's?? lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if ya can find it! LOL U2:tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Working on a fuel tanker, what "Livery" should I do?


Is this a trick question??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hard to lose with the orange ball. Too many NASCAR fans here!!

By the way, I hate liver!! So don't make it "livery"!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I voted- "Other"...but to be specific- I'd choose "Sinclair" with the Green Dinosaur, as I always loved those service stations as a kid


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*gas stations*

wheres speedway . arco, ez go. conoco, clark, phillips66, hudson, citgo, mobile, exxon. and others i missed.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Flying A*


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Honda... this isn't a contest to name off every fuel company in existence, I'm just trying to get some input on what company I should use for my tanker truck. Sheesh.:tongue: Thanks guys, so far Union 76 is in the lead.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Black Velvet with a Coke pup trailer. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*other !*



honda27 said:


> wheres speedway . arco, ez go. conoco, clark, phillips66, hudson, citgo, mobile, exxon. and others i missed.


hounder, BonJour!
that is exactly what the "*OTHER*" selection is for
and
then
you type *YOUR* choice in a post here
so
pick *ONE* different than the ones available in the poll and type it in a post here!
:drunk:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

My first choice was, but I could also dig ESSO or SUNOCO, old 60's versions of course.
Got a picture of the tanker in question?

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's some of my previous work...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got Milk?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


>


Not sure why, but I'm a little partial to the Shell...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

what about the top fuel, as in Nitro:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Try to make yer own brand...*

*HO*waiin Punch or YOO*HO*O ....


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What truck are you starting with?

Very cool!!! 

Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pshoe64 said:


> Okay, I'm biased, since I'm building 3 GT40s in that livery
> 
> -Paul


 
I was thinking the same thing when I voted . . . maybe an orange stripe with a few meatball #s on the side . . . hmmm....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Stp....


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Goop.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, we'll see. I've already started the art work for the Union 76 truck and I'm considering some of the other suggestions. Mountain Dew is near the top of the list as is Gulf and Sinclair and flying A


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Plymouth:

Would you do a couple custom ones for me? Pricing? Trades?

Tom


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

"Got Milk?"


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Union 76. LOVE my little orange 76 antenna ball. 

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Mountain Dew. Yep, would be wicked cool to see
> a whole TANKER full of that stuff! :thumbsup:


Yep a tanker full of DIET Mt. Dew. WOOHOO MT DEW


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Prune Juice would be smoooooth!!!!


Just sayin.
Old Blue


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

old blue said:


> Prune Juice would be smoooooth!!!!
> 
> 
> Just sayin.
> Old Blue


LOL just sprayed coffee over my iPad screen. That was so funny.

Dave


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Painting weather is hopefully only days away.. The tank is nearly complete, just need to finish off the Cab... I think Im going to need to get some more Semi Bodies. Too bad I dont live near any shows


----------

